# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Καρτούλες Hyperwireless 19.95€ similar to Wistron CM9

## Blain57

Ξερει κανείς τιποτα για τις καρτούλες αυτες που βλέπω στο http://www.wirelesslan.gr?

http://www.wirelesslan.gr/index.php?cPath=26_186

Hyperwireless 19.95€
Similar to Wistron Neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g Dual band miniPCI, 5004 & 5213 chipset

Τις εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις? Αξιζουν καθόλου?

----------


## papashark

Το similar δεν κατάλαβα που τελειώνει  ::  Είναι μέχρι το "_Wistron Neweb CM9"_, ή είναι μέχρι και το _5004 & 5213_ 


Πάντως δεν αποκλείω να είναι και καρτούλες με το ίδιο chipset, καθότι όλες οι atheros τις φτιάχνει, και την Wistron πριν ούτε η μάνα της δεν την ήξερε που την έχουμε κάνει θεά εδώ  ::  


Ποιός θα δοκιμάσει ?  ::

----------


## Blain57

ουτε εγω καταλαβα, αλλα λεω να παρω μια να δοκιμασω. 
στην τελικη αν αποδειχτει μουφα θα την βαλω για το ap.

ενδιαφερετε κανεις να παραγγειλει απο αυτους μαζι μου? θα παρω και κατι αλλα πραγματακια μαλλον...

----------


## DVD_GR

χμ το σκεφτομαι κ εγω για δοκιμη...

----------


## machine22

Λέτε να κάνουμε καμία απόπειρα ή θα κλαίμε τα λεφτά μας?
Από μεταφορικά τι παίζεται?

----------


## alex-23

καποιο λακο εχει ....
το πιο πιθανο ειναι να κλαίμε τα λεφτά μας
ας παρει ενας και μετα βλεπουμε αλλα μην παμε για ομαδικη χωρις να την testaρουμε πρωτα

----------


## dti

Κανένας συνάδελφος από Θεσσαλονίκη μήπως έχει κάποια εμπειρία με τις εν λόγω καρτούλες;

----------


## Blain57

Καποιο φακο έχει η λάβα..

δηλαδη πιο ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορει να συμβει?
Να εχει το pin13 στο pin1234 και να μην παιζει με τιποτα σε debian ασπουμε?

Αυτο μονο με ανυσηχει, κατα τα αλλα σαν αποδοση ειναι λογικο να υστερει, αφου υστερει και σε τιμη....[/img]

----------


## ngia

Πιθανά να είναι αυτή η κάρτα

http://shop.meconet.de/artikeldet.php?p ... tlofe1pl04

----------


## Blain57

Ειναι δυναμον να ειναι πιο φτηνή στην γερμανία ομως?

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί και αύριο να την βρούμε και 10€


Οι παλαιότεροι θα θυμούνται πόσο πρωτοπείραμε τις netgear με πάνω από 50€ και κατέληξαν στα 20€ αν θυμάμαι καλά, πόσο πέρναμε τις cisco340 που ξεκίνησαν από 80€ και έχασαν εντελώς την αξία τους (πόσο ήρθαν στην τελευταία ομαδικη, κάτω από 10€), και διάφορα άλλα.

Ειδικά σε επίπεδο MiniPCI όπου η Atheros τα δίνει όλα έτοιμα και ο εκάστοτε linksys/netgear/dlink/winstron βάζει ένα μόνο αυτοκόλλητο και στις minipci δεν δίνουν oύτε drivers (που έχει κόστος η ανάπτυξη drivers και gui utilities για την κάρτα), τότε το κόστος της κάρτας μπορεί να είναι και 5€ και μετά την πουλάνε όσο θέλουν, ή καλύτερα όσο αντέχει ακόμα η αγορά.

----------


## Ygk

To link του ngia αφορά μεταχειρισμένη, πλήρως λειτουργική κάρτα, με έξη μήνες εγγύηση

*** Gebraucht, voll funktionstόchtig, 6 Monate Garantie ***

Η περιγραφή είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με αυτή την διεύθυνση :
http://shop.meconet.de/artikeldet.php?p ... tlofe1pl04
στα γνώριμα πλαίσια τιμής πώλησης΄.

Αυτά

----------


## Blain57

Να ρωτησω κατι.. αν έχει το ίδιο chipaki με την winstron τοτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει αλλο θεμα με τα pinakia η με drivers? 

Αν ισχυει και αυτο που λεει ο papashark τοτε δεν ειναι απιθανο απλως ανταγωνιστικη εταιρια να πουλαει το ιδιο προιον σε φθηνοτερη τιμη...

----------


## Blain57

Εστειλα την εξης ερωτηση στο wirelesslan.gr 




> Καλησπερα,
> >
> > ενδιαφερομαι για αυτες τις καινουργιες καρτουλες Hyperwireless 19.95�
> similar to winstron cm9.
> > Τι ακριβώς εννοειτε με το "similar"? Εχουν δοκιμαστεί καθόλου για αποδοση,
> η για το αν παιζουν κανονικά σε linux?
> >
> > Ενδιαφερομαι για χρηση στο AWMN, και ρωταω γιατι αν παιζουν κανονικα
> ενδεχομένος να κάνω μια μεγαλη παραγελεια.
> ...


και πηρα την εξής απάντηση



> Kalispera
> einai arkibos oi idies , tis exoume metrhsei.
> h moni diafora einai oti the exei mia diafora stin timi , tha einai sta
> 21,95 h sta 22,95 logo metaforikon, tha exo arkibi timi tin tetarti h tin
> pempti.
> 
> 
> 
> filika
> ...


Τι λετε? Εγω το σκεφτομε.. σχεδον 20 ευρα λιγότερα..

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάποιος θα πάρει το ρίσκο..

Μετά πρέπει να τις συγκρινουμε με τις wistron... Δε μπορεί ΤΟΣΗ διαφορά..

----------


## Vigor

Σωστός ο Aci!

Μην πλακώνετε όλοι και σχηματίζετε συνθήκες δημιουργίας ομαδικής, από την στιγμή που η συγκεκριμένη καρτούλα δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί ακόμα.

----------


## Blain57

Δεν προτεινα να κανουμε ομαδική. 
Απλως ομως εγω δεν εχω τις γνωσεις για να την τεσταρω σωστα. οποτε αν το αποτελεσμα του "τεστ" μου ακουγετε καπως ετσι 

"φαινετε να παιζει" 

δεν θελω να ακουω γκρινιες μετα.

----------


## alasondro

Εγώ πάντως προτίθεμαι να αγοράσω μια και να την δώσω σε κάποιον
που έχει τις γνώσεις να την δοκιμάσει

----------


## Blain57

Αυριο μεθαυριο μου ειπε θα τις εχει διαθέσιμες.. βλεπουμε γιατι θελω και καποια αλλα πραγματα...

----------


## Blain57

Ανεβασε φωτογραφίες ο wireless lan για τις καρτούλες:

http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_info. ... cts_id=605

----------


## argi

Από όσο μπορώ να δω φαίνονται να ειναι 5213... αλλα γιατί φαίνονται σα "σκωροφαγωμένες"???

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσε δεν ξέρεις τι περνάνε και από πού περνάνε για να φτάσουν εδώ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

::  χεχεχε .... κατι μου θυμιζει ο τρόπος της απάντησης σου NetTraptor ....

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια εικόνα 1000 λέξεις…  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Όντως είναι πολύ μπιχλιάρες...
Ό,τι δίνεις παίρνεις προφανώς...

Άλλο ένα δείγμα της ανάπτυξης την κινέζικης βιομηχανίας της κακιάς ώρας...

----------


## papashark

Eμένα μου φαίνετε ότι είναι απλά πολυμεταχειρισμένη...

Ακόμα η γωνία φωτογράφησης την αδική...

Αρπακολατζίδικη δουλειά  ::

----------


## special

> και την Wistron πριν ούτε η μάνα της δεν την ήξερε που την έχουμε κάνει θεά εδώ  
> 
> 
> Ποιός θα δοκιμάσει ?


Πολυ βιαζεσε papashark και ωρες ωρες πετας μαργαριταρια.Η αγνωστη wistron ειναι μια απο της γνωστοτερες εταιριες στην taiwan και ιδιαιτερα σε contact κατασκευαστης καθως πιο παλια ηταν τμημα της acer οπου εφτιαχνε και τα laptop της.Καπως ετσι εχει και της cm9 οπου εχει κατακλυσει την αγορα σε συνεργασια με την atheros οπου φτιαχνει το reference board της.Μερικοι απο του πελατες τις ειναι microsoft,ibm και αλλες εταιριες,δεν νομιζω να μην την ξερει η μανα της,για ρωτα μερικους που κανουν εισαγωγες απο taiwan να σου πουν.

Μαλλον μτχ ειναι η καρτουλες και μαλιστα πολυ εαν ειναι η φωτο απο αυτες.

----------


## papashark

> Πολυ βιαζεσε papashark και ωρες ωρες πετας μαργαριταρια...


Από χιούμορ σου βάζω 0  ::

----------


## andreas

Μπορει να χρησιμοποιουσε μια καρτα και να της εβγαλε φωτο για να την δουμε  :: 
Σιγα μην ειναι ετσι καινουργιες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maxfuels

οχι Σωτήρη ειναι βρωμικη ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει. καποιο υπουλο παιχνίδι παίζει!  ::

----------


## special

κατι δεν παει καλα,20 ευρω μονο καρτα με εξοδα,μεταφορικα,κερδος καταστηματος δηλαδη τσαμπα της πηραν;
θα προσπαθησω να το βελτιωσω papashark παντως η cm9 ειναι ιδιο reference design της atheros οπου εαν στειλετε εμαιλ στην atheros για καρτουλες θα σας πει οτι δεν φτιαχνει καρτες αλλα chipset και θα σας στειλει στην wistron και σε αλλη μια δεν θυμαμαι που ειναι oem και φτιαχνουν σε οτι ποσοτητα θελεις.

----------


## ngia

Απ' ότι φαίνεται από την mac , την κατασκευάζει ο http://www.alps.com/profile/index.html.

Είναι 5004 οικογένεια, (5213 mac chipset) όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.

Είναι διαφορετική από μια άλλη 5004 που κατασκευάζει ο ίδιος κατασκευαστής. http://shop.meconet.de/artikeldet.php?p ... tlofe1pl04

Ακολουθεί άλλη τοποθέτηση υλικών από αυτή που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής , όπως άλλωστε κάνουν και άλλοι όπως η σεναο http://www.senao.com/english/product/pr ... 2&tp2id=09 , ενώ άλλοι όπως η wistron ακολυθεί την πρότυπη σχεδίαση της atheros.

----------


## Blain57

Εγω και ο Rooster θα παιξουμε τα πειραματοζωα λοιπον..

παραγγειλα δυο similar cm9 να δουμε τι θα γινει..

----------


## NetTraptor

Να σου πω εγώ τι θα γίνει …. Θα παίζουν μια χαρά… αν είναι 5213… μπελιεβ μι

Το ξεχείλωμα δεν ξέρω μόνο τι θα κάνει… (κανονικά αν είναι 5213 δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα) και το κατά πόσο είναι ποιοτικές… όχι βέβαια ότι οι CM9 είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο … οεεεο

Έχω παίξει Netgear. Lancom, Cisco a/b/g και LevelOne και b/g και 5212 και τα πάντα… μια χαρά θα είναι λέω…. Οεεοο

Απλώς να μην κάνουμε και λίγο χαβαλέ…  ::

----------


## Blain57

Οι καρτουλες κατεφτασαν. 3 παραγγειλα και τις μοιρασα. για τεστ και τετοια μεσα στο σκ...

----------


## acoul

Θα με ενδιέφερε να την δοκιμάσω και εγώ στο Voyage-ozonet "branding"...

----------


## Blain57

Τι ειναι αυτο?

Αν θες να παρευρεθεις και να φερεις τιποτα εξοπλισμο μετρησης δεν ξερω, εμεις θα την εγκαταστησουμε το σαββατο. στειλε μου πμ αν ειναι να κανονισουμε.

παντως να πω πως εγω δεν ξερω να κανω τεστς του βεληνεκους του nvak η του ngia...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι μετρήσεις νομίζεις ότι κάνουμε ρε άνθρωπε… σε ένα λινκ που παίζει καλά την κοτσάρεις και βλέπεις συμπεριφορά…
Μην νομίζεις ότι κάνουμε rocket science εδώ…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μην νομίζεις ότι κάνουμε rocket science εδώ…


εχουμε μια κληση στο flame science παντως  ::  ταλεντα μουυυυυυ

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπάρχουν πολλές οπτικές γωνίες… σίγουρα κοιτάζεις από λάθος γωνία… για κάρτες μιλάμε?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να παίζουν καλά στην αρχή αλλά λόγω χαμηλής ποιότητας υλικών και κατασκευής να φθίνει η αποδοσή τους σιγά σιγά.

Και πάει στο καλό να είναι άσχημο στη λήψη - θα φανεί - αν όμως η εκπομπή δημιουργεί spurious emissions έξω από τα στανταρ, τότε άντε να το βρεις...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να παίζουν καλά στην αρχή αλλά λόγω χαμηλής ποιότητας υλικών και κατασκευής να φθίνει η αποδοσή τους σιγά σιγά.
> 
> Και πάει στο καλό να είναι άσχημο στη λήψη - θα φανεί - αν όμως η εκπομπή δημιουργεί spurious emissions έξω από τα στανταρ, τότε άντε να το βρεις...


Λίγο υπερβολή μου φαίνεται αν και ο ισχυρισμός είναι ορθός… αν είναι ΓΤΠΚ… θα φανεί σχεδόν αμέσως… 
Εγώ λέω ότι θα φλομώσουμε σε IF κάτω των 20euro έως και 10euro… and there is nothing we can do…
Τουλάχιστον να παίζουν τα βασικά συστατικά … γιατί κατά τα άλλα έχουμε δει ότι έχουν γίνει τουλάχιστον αναλώσιμες πια τέτοιου είδους κάρτες…

----------


## sotirisk

> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να παίζουν καλά στην αρχή αλλά λόγω χαμηλής ποιότητας υλικών και κατασκευής να φθίνει η αποδοσή τους σιγά σιγά.
> 
> Και πάει στο καλό να είναι άσχημο στη λήψη - θα φανεί - αν όμως η εκπομπή δημιουργεί spurious emissions έξω από τα στανταρ, τότε άντε να το βρεις...


και που ξέρεις ότι οι cm9 δεν έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά?
γενικά όλες οι καρτούλες έχουν μηδενικό κόστος παρασκευής (για τα μεγέθη των taiwan-ο-εταιριών), κοινώς βγαίνουν με τον τόνο. πιο πολύ θέμα marketing είναι οι τιμές, αγορά - ζήτηση - μεταπώληση κλπ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δίνω μία πιθανή περίπτωση.

Δε λέω ότι ισχύει σίγουρα για τις συγκεκριμένες κάρτες...  ::

----------


## Blain57

Προστοπαρων η κάρτα μπηκε μια χαρα στον 4πλο ανταπτορα με αλλες 3 "original" cm9 που ειχαμε και δειχνει να παιζει μια χαρα (με mikrotik 2.8.6). Την δειχνει ακριβως οπως οι cm9 και η συμπεριφορά της απο λιγα τεστ που καναμε φαινετε να ειναι πανομοιότυπη. 

επειδη δεν μας βγηκε λινκ προστοπαρων δεν την εχουμε τεσταρει παρα μονο σε σκανς, οποτε οταν γινει και αυτο θα ενημερώσω. 

παντως η διαφορά τιμης ειναι 26 για αυτην και 42 (ολα με φπα) για την cm9, δηλαδη κοντα 16 ευρώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Όταν λέω εγώ…  ::  

Βαλε την σε ένα άλλο λινκ να δεις πως συμπεριφέρεται σε σήματα, σταθερότητα, στο pusharisma traffic αλλά και συχνοτήτων…

Δεν νομίζω ότι δε θα έχεις τρομακτικές διαφορές… αναλώσιμα είναι πια… πλαστικά και κολλήσεις τίποτα άλλο… να είχαμε να λέγαμε… νομίζω ότι θα το έχεις καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα…  ::  
Όλοι στο AWMN δίνουν προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια ενώ χοντρά λάθη γίνονται από όλους μας καθημερινά… ακόμη και από τους παλαιοτέρους και έμπυρους του δικτύου…  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Προστοπαρων η κάρτα μπηκε μια χαρα στον 4πλο ανταπτορα με αλλες 3 "original" cm9 που ειχαμε και δειχνει να παιζει μια χαρα (με mikrotik 2.8.6). Την δειχνει ακριβως οπως οι cm9 και η συμπεριφορά της απο λιγα τεστ που καναμε φαινετε να ειναι πανομοιότυπη. 
> 
> επειδη δεν μας βγηκε λινκ προστοπαρων δεν την εχουμε τεσταρει παρα μονο σε σκανς, οποτε οταν γινει και αυτο θα ενημερώσω. 
> 
> παντως η διαφορά τιμης ειναι 26 για αυτην και 42 (ολα με φπα) για την cm9, δηλαδη κοντα 16 ευρώ.


Αν μπορεσεις, όπως λεει και ο nettraptor, συγκρινέ την με ένα γνωστό link.

Δηλαδή αντικατέστησε μία από τις παλιές σου με αυτή και δες διαφορές σε λήψη, εκπομπή και γενικά απόδοση.

----------


## Papatrexas

Άντε παιδιά, περιμένουμε αγωνιωδώς νέα γιατί εγώ σκόπευα να πάρω 3x Cm9 οπότε η διαφορά ανεβαίνει στα 60euro... 

Δηλαδή στα 3 Links, παίρνεις και το ένα δώρο!! LooL

----------


## Blain57

Σορρυ, αλλα λογο καιρου εχουν παει πισω τα τεστς. μεσα στο σκ σιγουρα θα εχω καποια καλυτερη απαντηση.. προς το παρον παιζει η καρτουλα σε ap (με omni κεραια) μια χαρα απο τοτε που την πηρα...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Άντε παιδιά, περιμένουμε αγωνιωδώς νέα γιατί εγώ σκόπευα να πάρω 3x Cm9 οπότε η διαφορά ανεβαίνει στα 60euro... 
> 
> Δηλαδή στα 3 Links, παίρνεις και το ένα δώρο!! LooL


Χτύπα 3 don’t worry!

----------


## DVD_GR

παμε για ομαδικη?

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## tse0123

Παιδιά θέλω κι εγώ δυο!
Έχει ανοίξει thread στις αγγελίες;

----------


## Papatrexas

Εγώ θέλω τρείς.. και σχετικά γρήγορα αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι την Πέμπτη (?) νομίζω που πήρα τηλέφωνο είχε μόνο μία στο μαγαζί στη Θεσσαλονίκη και η κοπελιά δεν ήξερε κιόλας αν η συγκεκριμμένη ήταν reserved...

Μάλιστα μου είπε να στείλω email για να μπω σε λίστα προτεραιότητας! 
Καταλαβαίνετε...

Έχετε καμιά άλλη πηγή για ομαδική?

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλησπερα.

Θελω δυο και εγω.

----------


## SV1EFT

Παιδια θελω και εγω δυο τεμαχια και δυο Pigtail UF.L/MHF to N TYPE  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Το CE γιατί λείπει σε αυτές τις κάρτες ;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το CE γιατί λείπει σε αυτές τις κάρτες ;


Δεν παίζουν σε windows….CE…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## madmetal

τελικα θα γινει ομαδικη γιατι με ενδιαφερουν 1 σιγουρα πιθανον και 2.

----------


## Papatrexas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> Το CE γιατί λείπει σε αυτές τις κάρτες ; 
> 
> 
> Δεν παίζουν σε windows….CE…


Δηλαδή οι Cm9 παίζουν σε windows  ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Σοβαρευτείτε δεν είναι ανάγκη να γράφονται ανοησίες.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> ...



οι cm9 παντως ειναι συμβατες και με netstumbler,
ναι ναι ναι την εχουν βαλει σε laptop και κεντραρουν
πενταρακια (thalasis credits)

----------


## trendy

Αν είναι να γίνει ομαδική ενδιαφέρομαι για 2 για ένα πολύ κοντινό link.

----------


## tlogic

Μη βιάζεσται για ομαδική. Αύριο θα κάνω δοκιμές
σε ένα από τα link μου με τέτοιες κάρτες και θα σας πω
αποτελέσματα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Επιτέλους… βαρέθηκα τόσο να περιμένω που πήγα να κάνω μια παραγγελία (3)… την παρασκευή…με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα…

Είναι τώρα standby ... 

Την μια την κάρτα την απελευθέρωσα αμέσως… 8-10 ευρώ μεταφορικά για μια κάρτα δεν έλεγε…

Για πες λοιπόν για πες….

----------


## Telis

Συμφωνω με tlogic.
Εμεις μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχαμε κανενα προβλημα δουλευοντας την εν λογω καρτα σε b στο ap μου.
Καλυτερα να τις τεσταρουμε, οσοι περισσοτεροι μπορουμε, πριν να γινει καποια ομαδικη.
Θα την βαλω και εγω σε link μου a, θα τις 'ξεχιλωσω', και θα σας πω το συντομοτερο δυνατο τα αποτελεσματα.
Τοτε θα παραγγειλω και εγω 1-2 ακομα.

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Papatrexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Δοκιμάστηκε και απο εμένα στο Amilo... αντικαθιστώντας την Ιντελ 2200bg  :: 


Για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουν και αυτές....

σε PCMCIA σε a/b/g mode με καλά χαρακτηριστικά και έξοδο για κεραία ποια παίζει (στην ουσία για καλά σκαν την θέλω...)

----------


## Papatrexas

Άντε παιδιά... θέλουμε να κάνουμε κανένα BBLink της προκοπής!

Ποιός θα την αναλάβει την ομαδική και από που?

----------


## Vigor

Aγοράστε μούφες, να δείτε για πότε θα ψάχνουμε για άλλες συχνότητες να συνεχίσουμε το hobby μας...  ::

----------


## tse0123

Έλα, μη γίνεσαι δηκτικός.

Δε θα πρέπει δλδ να δοκιμάζουμε νεο εξοπλισμό και αν κι εφόσον
πληρεί τις απαιτούμενες προυποθέσεις να μπορέσουμε στη συνέχεια
να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε;

Και οι Stelles απεδειχθησαν μούφες, αν θυμάμαι καλά όμως παλαιότερα ήταν
συνιστώμενες κιόλας...

Προσωπικά έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη στα hardware reviews του AWMN και
σύντομα θα δείξει αν όντως είναι ισοδύναμες.

----------


## tlogic

Ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα από τις δοκιμές μου στο link με warhawk.
To link είναι 5km σε 802.11a και η συνολική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς είναι 30db.
Από την πλευρά μου έχω ένα wrap με voyage-ozonet linux 0.2.6 και ο
warhawκ mikrotik 2.9.10.
O warhawk χρησιμοποιεί Wistron CM9 και εγώ έκανα τις δοκιμές
αλλάζοντάς ΜΟΝΟ από την πλευρά μου την CM9 με hyperwireless και συγκρίνοντας τα αποτελέσματα.

1. Η hyperwireless κάρτα *ΔΕΝ* ρυθμίζει ισχύ στο voyage ozonet
linux! Οσο και να προσπαθουσα να αλλάξω την ισχύ ο warhawκ με
έπιανε με -58 σταθερά (To -58 αντιστοιχεί σε μέγιστη ισχύ στη CM9). 
Αντίθετα μόλις έβαλα την CM9 επάνω η ισχύς ρυθμιζόταν κανονικά! 

2. Με την hyperwireless το σήμα που έπιανα ήταν -77 , -78
Με την CM9 είναι -71 , -72! Εννοείται ότι οι κεραίες και τα καλώδια είναι τα 
ίδια και δεν κουνήθηκαν καθόλου.

----------


## Vigor

Επιβεβαιώνομαι μήπως?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου φέρει μια τέτοια κάρτα να κάνουμε ένα τεστ… ??? να δω και εγώ με τα ματάκια μου μωρέ… όχι τίποτα άλλο!

1. Κανάλια???
2. Sorry αλλά δεν ξέρω και ακόμα δεν εμπιστεύομαι όλα τα linuxakia σε atheros hardware!... ίσως να θέλει κάποιο patch για να παίξει καλύτερα (αυτό δεν στέκει αλλά το λέω μήπως και σας έρθει καμιά ιδέα).. αν δεν κατέβαζε αυτή ισχύ νομίζω ότι ούτε η CM9 σου κατεβάζει… λέω τώρα… μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος… δεν βλέπω γιατί να έχει πρόβλημα…
3. Για το σήμα … I take your word επίσης. Δεν το αμφισβητώ… αλλά 5-6 dB??? Τόσο χάλια… ??? περίεργο.. 
4. Throughput??
5. Σταθερότητα??? Βγάλε της λίγο την ανάσταση στο scan set, reset, up down… για μια πρώτη αίσθηση… μετά άσε την καμιά βδομάδα να δούμε… 
6. τι άλλο τι άλλο… ααα για αυτούς που λένε ότι οι CM9 είναι φοβερές και νομίζουν ότι έχουν ferrari.. βαλε και της ένα διαρκές scan… να δεις…. Είναι ακριβώς στο 5600 πχ… η είναι και στο 5605 αλλά και το 5595 όπως καποιες CM9…
7. εε θα βρούμε και κάτι άλλο να την ταλαιπωρήσουμε λίγο… 

Πάντως να θυμάστε επίσης ότι το τεστ σε μια και μόνο κάρτα δεν μπορεί να γίνει κανόνας.. έχουμε φάει βλαμμένες και αλλήθωρες cm9.... ουοουουουουου όχι μια και 2… 

Αλλά τι λέω τώρα εεε? Εκεί εμείς έχουμε κολλήσει με τις CM9... Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να σπάσουμε και λίγο το μονοπώλιο… κοντεύει ένας χρόνος και η τιμουλα τους δεν έχει πέσει καθόλου…  ::

----------


## petzi

λοιπόν αγόρασα από wirelesslan μια cm9 alike καρτα αλλά από την εμφάνιση της και μόνο απογοητεύσαι..... 
Είναι σίγουρα κακο-refurbished αλλά δεν σε ενημερώνει και κανένας ότι αυτό που παραγγέλνεις είναι μεταχειρισμένο. 
Φωτογράφισα αυτή που έλαβα 
προσέξτε βρώμα στο χαλκό και το σχεδον σκισμενο αυτοκολλητάκι πάνω.
Για τη διαφορά των χρημάτων δεν αξίζει καν η δοκιμή (θα την βάλω να παίξει βέβαια...)
Και δεν κανονίζετε ομαδική από εξωτερικό για authentic πράμα?

Μακριά....

----------


## Vigor

Δώσε Πέρι!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα από τις δοκιμές μου στο link με warhawk.
> To link είναι 5km σε 802.11a και η συνολική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς είναι 30db.
> Από την πλευρά μου έχω ένα wrap με voyage-ozonet linux 0.2.6 και ο
> warhawκ mikrotik 2.9.10.
> O warhawk χρησιμοποιεί Wistron CM9 και εγώ έκανα τις δοκιμές
> αλλάζοντάς ΜΟΝΟ από την πλευρά μου την CM9 με hyperwireless και συγκρίνοντας τα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> 1. Η hyperwireless κάρτα *ΔΕΝ* ρυθμίζει ισχύ στο voyage ozonet
> linux! Οσο και να προσπαθουσα να αλλάξω την ισχύ ο warhawκ με
> ...


Το πιό πιθανό σενάριο είναι να για λόγους οικονομίας να έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα κυκλώματα που ρυθμίζουν την ένταση του ενισχυτή ισχύος.

Ή μπορεί να έχει αντικατασταθεί τελειώς ο ενισχυτής με κάποιον άλλον που δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

Η μεγάλη παγίδα στις δοκιμές, που ο tlogic όμως εντόπισε αμέσως, είναι ότι αν κάποιος αντικαταστήσει μία CM9 (με χαμηλωμένη την ισχύ) με μια ALPS (με την ίδια ρυθμιση ισχύος) τότε θα δει βελτίωση στο σήμα που όμως δεν προέρχεται από την "καλύτερη" νέα κάρτα αλλά από το ότι της λέιπει κάποια πολύ βασική δυνατότητα.
[/*:m:1cbbc]Η διαφορά όντως είναι μεγάλη. Παρόλαυτα στις netgear είχα πρατηρήσει ότι ολόίδιες κάρτες είχαν διαφορετικό καλιμπράρισμα και έφταναν να έχουν αρκετά μεγάλες διαφορές (δε θυμαμαι πόσο ακριβως - κάπου είναι γραμμένο). Ίσως ισχύει το ίδιο και σε αυτές.

Αλλά το ότι είναι διαφορετική κατασκευή (και φτηνότερη) θα πρέπει να μας βάζει σε επιπλέον υποψίες και να το ψάξουμε λίγο παραπάνω και να μην δεχθούμε έτσι εύκολα το παραπάνω.[/*:m:1cbbc]

Αν επιβεβαιωθούν αυτά που έγραψε ο tlogic, τότε η κάρτα είναι αυτό που πρέπει να αποφευγουμε στο awmn.

*Η μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής και η άσχημη λήψη είναι τα 2 συστατικά για να διαλύσουμε την μπάντα σε χρόνο dt!*

Καλό είναι να σπάσει το μονοπώλιο, καλό είναι να αγοράζουμε φτηνότερα αλλά αξιζει να θυσιάσουμε τους φυσικούς πορους που διαθέτουμε για τα λεφτά;

Υ.Γ. tlogic, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κι άλλες καρτούλες ALPS;

----------


## petzi

> Δώσε Πέρι!


ε, μα, τα πήρα....  ::   ::  

αυριο θα την βάλω σε ένα λινκ (ελπίζω να μην το καταδικάσω) και θα σας πω.

----------


## tlogic

> 2. Sorry αλλά δεν ξέρω και ακόμα δεν εμπιστεύομαι όλα τα linuxakia σε atheros hardware!... ίσως να θέλει κάποιο patch για να παίξει καλύτερα (αυτό δεν στέκει αλλά το λέω μήπως και σας έρθει καμιά ιδέα).. αν δεν κατέβαζε αυτή ισχύ νομίζω ότι ούτε η CM9 σου κατεβάζει… λέω τώρα… μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος… δεν βλέπω γιατί να έχει πρόβλημα…


Αυτό με την ισχύ είναι επιβεβαιωμένο.
Με αυτή την καρτα δεν κατεβαζε με τπτ ισχύ. Ο απέναντι
με έπιανε σταθερά με -58 σε όλη τη διάρκεια τις δοκιμής.
Με τη CM9 σε μεγιστη ισχύ με έπιανε με -58.
Σε 1mw ισχύ με έπιανε με -75 και χειρότερα.
Φυσικά έπαιζα πολύ ώρα με την ισχύ για να σιγουρευτώ και 
έκανα και δύο reset στην καρτα αλλά πάλι τπτ.
Σίγουρα μία δοκιμή με κάποιον που έχει mikrotik θα μας πήσει.




> 3. Για το σήμα … I take your word επίσης. Δεν το αμφισβητώ… αλλά 5-6 dB??? Τόσο χάλια… ??? περίεργο..


Πραγματικά περίεργο. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω κάπως.
Σας έγραψα ακριβώς ότι είδα.




> 4. Throughput??


Τα ίδια πράγματα. Και στις δύο κάρτες το throughput ήταν το ίδιο
με μόνη διαφόρα ότι με την hyperwireless σε ftp transfer έπαιζε
η ταχύτητε πολύ ενώ με τη cm9 ήταν σταθερότατη.




> 5. Σταθερότητα??? Βγάλε της λίγο την ανάσταση στο scan set, reset, up down… για μια πρώτη αίσθηση… μετά άσε την καμιά βδομάδα να δούμε… 
> 6. τι άλλο τι άλλο… ααα για αυτούς που λένε ότι οι CM9 είναι φοβερές και νομίζουν ότι έχουν ferrari.. βαλε και της ένα διαρκές scan… να δεις…. Είναι ακριβώς στο 5600 πχ… η είναι και στο 5605 αλλά και το 5595 όπως καποιες CM9…


Αυτή τη στιγμή την έχω σε ένα κοντινό link (200m) και παίζει καλά.
Θα μείνει εκεί για τις διακοπές για να δούμε σταθερότητα κλπ.
Πάντως σε αυτή την απόσταση που παίζει τώρα, παίζει καλα  ::  




> 7. εε θα βρούμε και κάτι άλλο να την ταλαιπωρήσουμε λίγο…


Ας δοκιμάσει και κάποιος με mikrotik για να επιβεβαιώσει
αν χαμηλώνει ισχύ ή οχι. Εγώ αυτό θεωρώ σημαντικότερο.

----------


## jchr

Δοκιμη που εκανα χτες, στο link με Xtreme, με την εν λογο καρτα σε σχεση με cm9, εδωσε τα εξης αποτελεσματα

Band a
σημα 
-72 ενω με cm9 -67
BRate
και στις δυο καρτες σταθερα 36ΜΒ
BW test 
7,5Mb αμφιδρομο , ενω με cm9 7,8 αμφιρομο

Σε γενικες γραμμες η καρτουλα δειχνει να παιζει καλα...

σε σχεση με το σημα, η δοκιμη που εγινε απο εμενα αλλα και απο τον netsailor σε καποιο απο τα link του , αλλα και απο αυτα που διαβασα δω εχουμε μια βασικη παρατηριση την "πτωση" σηματος σε σχεση με τις cm9, πιθανον εχει διαφορετικο τροπο μετρησης σε σχεση με αυτον που ξερουμε απο τις cm9.
Νομιζω ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο (κατασκευαστικο) ζητημα...

----------


## tlogic

Ο Acinonyx τα ανέλησε πολύ πιο σωστά από εμένα.




> Υ.Γ. tlogic, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κι άλλες καρτούλες ALPS;


Εχω άλλη μία στα χέρια μου και θα την δοκιμάσω αύριο
στο ίδιο link να σας πω αποτελέσματα.
(μπορεί αυτή που δοκιμάσα να ήταν προβληματική, αν και δεν το νομίζω)

Επαναλαμβάνω πάντως ότι πρέπει και κάποιος με mikrotik να
κάνει δοκιμές![/list]

----------


## tlogic

@jchr:

Δοκίμασες να παίξεις με την ισχύ να δεις αν ο απέναντι
αντιλαμβάνεται την αλλαγή;
Τις δοκιμές σε mikrotik τις έκανες;

----------


## Acinonyx

> σε σχεση με το σημα, η δοκιμη που εγινε απο εμενα αλλα και απο τον netsailor σε καποιο απο τα link του , αλλα και απο αυτα που διαβασα δω εχουμε μια βασικη παρατηριση την "πτωση" σηματος σε σχεση με τις cm9, πιθανον εχει διαφορετικο τροπο μετρησης σε σχεση με αυτον που ξερουμε απο τις cm9.
> Νομιζω ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο (κατασκευαστικο) ζητημα...


Είδατε αυτό που παρατήρησε ο tlogic για την ρυθμιση στην ισχύ;
Αυτό είναι αρκετά σημαντικό γιατι δίνει παραπάνω απο 6db που πιθανόν να έχουμε πτώση από την λήψη.

----------


## Telis

Εγω εχω mikrotic, θα την δοκιμασω και θα σας πω πολυ συντομα.

----------


## lambrosk

*




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk

σε PCMCIA σε a/b/g mode με καλά χαρακτηριστικά και έξοδο για κεραία ποια παίζει  (στην ουσία για καλά σκαν την θέλω...)


*

----------


## argi

> λοιπόν αγόρασα από wirelesslan μια cm9 alike καρτα αλλά από την εμφάνιση της και μόνο απογοητεύσαι..... 
> Είναι σίγουρα κακο-refurbished αλλά δεν σε ενημερώνει και κανένας ότι αυτό που παραγγέλνεις είναι μεταχειρισμένο. 
> Φωτογράφισα αυτή που έλαβα 
> προσέξτε βρώμα στο χαλκό και το σχεδον σκισμενο αυτοκολλητάκι πάνω.
> Για τη διαφορά των χρημάτων δεν αξίζει καν η δοκιμή (θα την βάλω να παίξει βέβαια...)
> Και δεν κανονίζετε ομαδική από εξωτερικό για authentic πράμα?
> 
> Μακριά....





> Από όσο μπορώ να δω φαίνονται να ειναι 5213... αλλα γιατί φαίνονται σα "σκωροφαγωμένες"???


Tελικά ήταν όντως σκοροφαγωμένη...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## bedrock

τσίμπησα 2 καρτούλες τέτοιες και αντικατέστησα μία cm6 με μία απτις καρτούλες...

ως τώρα άψογη... σε mikrotik πάντα...

καλύτερη ευαισθησία και ως τώρα σταθερότητα..

ο καιρός θα δείξει..

----------


## panoz

Bedrock, πως πάει μέχρι τώρα? Έχεις παρατηρήσει κανένα πρόβλημα? είναι και η δική σου "σκοροφαγωμένη"?

----------


## bedrock

χαλαρά .....(σκοροφαγωμένη)

Οι καρτούλες ως τώρα είναι άψογες ....Τις έχωσα κατευθείαν πάνω σε links μου...

----------


## panoz

Μπορείς τελικά να τους ρυθμίσεις την ισχύ μέσα από το mikrotik? είναι το βασικότερο προβλημα γιατί για κοντινά links είναι overkill.. Αν ρυθμίζει ισχύ θα τσιμπίσω 2-3 μιας και η διαφορά τιμής από τις wistron είναι αισθητή : σαν τις πίτσες στις 3 η 1 δώρο και σου δίνουν και ρέστα =>



```
Wistron          : 2 x 42 = 84 €
Similar2wistron  : 2 x 26 = 52 + 26 (=η "δώρο")  = 78 = 84 - 6(= τα "ρέστα")
```

----------


## ngia

μερικά σημεία για τις συγκρίσεις:

Αλλάζεις στην μία πλευρά μόνο με την υπόδοκιμή κάρτα.

Μετράς τη μέγιστη και την ελάχιστη λήψη που πετυχαίνεις με αυτή την κάρτα και συγκρίνεις με τις αντίστοιχες τιμές που σου δωσε η cm9 (τη χρησιμοποιείς σαν αναφορά). Καλό είναι οι δοκιμές να γίνουν με μτ που έχει την καλύτερη συνεργασία μέχρι στιγμής με τις κάρτες. Έτσι βρίσκεις πόσο εκπέμπει και αν ρυθμίζει ισχύ. Οι μετρήσεις γίνονται με κλειδωμένο το ρυθμό, αφού αν το αφήσουμε να αλλάζει ρυθμό, θα αλλάζει και ισχύ αφού κάθε ρυθμός εκπέμεπι με άλλη ισχύ.

Αγνοούμε τη διαφορά στη λήψη της κάρτας που αντικαταστήσαμε αφού η μέτρηση της λήψης έχει μεγάλες ανοχές και μπορεί να γίνεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο από μοντέλλο σε μοντέλλο.

Πραγματοποιούμε μετρήσεις του εύρους προς την υπό δοκιμή κάρτα, σε διάφορους ρυθμούς , και για τις δύο κάρτες (την αναφορά και την υπο δοκιμή) φροντίζοντας να δουλεύουμε σε χαμηλή ισχύ κοντά στα όρια της κάρτας. 
π.χ αν με τις cm-9 κλειδώνει σταθερά μέχρι 36 πραγματοποιούμε ζευγάρια μετρήσεων στους κοντινούς ρυθμούς 24,36,48 και συγκρίνουμε. Αν κλειδώνει στα 54 χαμηλώνουμε ισχύ ώστε να μην μπορέι να κλειδώσει εκεί αλλά χαμηλότερα.
Αυτό γιατί αν παίζουμε σε ιδανικές συνθήκες με αρκετό περιθώριο, δεν πρόκειται να παρατηρήσουμε καμία διαφορά (μόνο διαφορές της τάξεως του σφάλματος μέτρησης)[/list]

----------


## nvak

Δεν φτάνει να βλέπουμε τα db πιό σημαντικό είναι το *Tx/Rx CCQ* 
Αυτό μας δίνει μία ένδειξη το πόσο καλό δέκτη έχουμε.

----------


## mp

Στο Patras Wireless Network πρόσφατα περάσαμε και εμείς τα πρώτα μας backbone links σε 802.11a. Πήραμε καρτούλες minipci 802.11a/b/g από διάφορους προμηθευτές για να δοκιμάσουμε. Με τις καρτούλες που πήραμε από aerial.net και priveshop.gr (και από τους δύο ήταν CM9 similar - 7-8 ευρώ φτηνότερες από τις original) δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Με την alp's CM9 παρατήρησα τα εξής προβλήματα: 
α. Μετά από μερικές ώρες έπεφτε πολύ το σήμα, σα να είχε γυρίσει η κάρτα στο 1mW. Δίνοντας εντολές για ρύθμιση της ισχύος δεν άλλαζε τίποτα. Η μόνη λύση ήταν ifdown ath0, modprobe -r ath_pci, modprobe ath_pci, ifup ath0 και ήταν και πάλι όλα ok.
β. Μετά από 5-6 remove/reload του driver, πάγωνε ολόκληρος ο Η/Υ (όχι kernel panic, hardware freeze).
Τα παραπάνω δε συμβαίνουν ποτέ με τις υπόλοιπες CM9 similar κάρτες. Οι κάρτες χρησιμοποιούνται σε pc τύπου Pentium II με single socket minipci2pci adapters με Linux 2.6.11 kernel και madwifi-ng latest (12/3).
Αν έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε ώστε να κάνω και την alp's CM9 να παίξει το ίδιο σταθερά με τις υπόλοιπες, καλοδεχούμενο. Είναι κρίμα να μένουν στο συρτάρι  :: 

mp
Patras Wireless Network

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Τα παραπάνω δε συμβαίνουν ποτέ με τις υπόλοιπες CM9 similar κάρτες. Οι κάρτες χρησιμοποιούνται σε pc τύπου Pentium II με *single socket minipci2pci adapters* με Linux 2.6.11 kernel και madwifi-ng latest (12/3).
> mp
> Patras Wireless Network


Που βρήκες αυτούς τους adaptors; Έχεις κάποιο λινκ;
Για τα άλλα που ρωτάς ας απαντήσουν οι ειδικοι.

----------


## mp

> Που βρήκες αυτούς τους adaptors; Έχεις κάποιο λινκ;
> Για τα άλλα που ρωτάς ας απαντήσουν οι ειδικοι.


Από το aerial.net http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=68

mp

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δεν διάβασα καλά.  ::  
Κατάλαβα πως είχες διπλούς αντάπτορες για minipci to pci.

----------


## tlogic

> Ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα από τις δοκιμές μου στο link με warhawk.
> To link είναι 5km σε 802.11a και η συνολική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς είναι 30db.
> Από την πλευρά μου έχω ένα wrap με voyage-ozonet linux 0.2.6 και ο
> warhawκ mikrotik 2.9.10.
> O warhawk χρησιμοποιεί Wistron CM9 και εγώ έκανα τις δοκιμές
> αλλάζοντάς ΜΟΝΟ από την πλευρά μου την CM9 με hyperwireless και συγκρίνοντας τα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> 1. Η hyperwireless κάρτα *ΔΕΝ* ρυθμίζει ισχύ στο voyage ozonet
> linux! Οσο και να προσπαθουσα να αλλάξω την ισχύ ο warhawκ με
> ...


Σήμερα έκανα και άλλες δοκιμές με τις εν λόγω κάρτες.
Στο link με Ataraxo είχα μια hyperwireless κάρτα.
Το σήμα που έπιανα ήταν -60, -61.
Με την αλλαγή της κάρτας και ΧΩΡΙΣ να αλλαξώ τίποτα άλλο το σήμα
που πιάνω είναι -55, -56.
Απότι φαίνεται και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι κάρτες έχουν 5-6db χειρότερη
λήψη από τις αυθεντικές Wistron CM9.
Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι αυτή τη φορά οι δοκιμές έγιναν με Mikrotik 2.8.26.

----------


## tlogic

> Στο Patras Wireless Network πρόσφατα περάσαμε και εμείς τα πρώτα μας backbone links σε 802.11a. Πήραμε καρτούλες minipci 802.11a/b/g από διάφορους προμηθευτές για να δοκιμάσουμε. Με τις καρτούλες που πήραμε από aerial.net και priveshop.gr (και από τους δύο ήταν CM9 similar - 7-8 ευρώ φτηνότερες από τις original) δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Με την alp's CM9 παρατήρησα τα εξής προβλήματα: 
> α. Μετά από μερικές ώρες έπεφτε πολύ το σήμα, σα να είχε γυρίσει η κάρτα στο 1mW. Δίνοντας εντολές για ρύθμιση της ισχύος δεν άλλαζε τίποτα. Η μόνη λύση ήταν ifdown ath0, modprobe -r ath_pci, modprobe ath_pci, ifup ath0 και ήταν και πάλι όλα ok.
> β. Μετά από 5-6 remove/reload του driver, πάγωνε ολόκληρος ο Η/Υ (όχι kernel panic, hardware freeze).
> Τα παραπάνω δε συμβαίνουν ποτέ με τις υπόλοιπες CM9 similar κάρτες. Οι κάρτες χρησιμοποιούνται σε pc τύπου Pentium II με single socket minipci2pci adapters με Linux 2.6.11 kernel και madwifi-ng latest (12/3).
> Αν έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε ώστε να κάνω και την alp's CM9 να παίξει το ίδιο σταθερά με τις υπόλοιπες, καλοδεχούμενο. Είναι κρίμα να μένουν στο συρτάρι 
> 
> mp
> Patras Wireless Network


Να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ από την πλευρά μου ότι έχω παρατηρήσει
ανάλογη συμπεριφορά με τις ALPS κάρτες σε Mikrotik 2.8.26.
Συγκεκριμένα στα καλά καθούμενα η κάρτα γύρισε στο 1mw
(Το mikrotik έδειχνε οτι ήταν σε άλλο επίπεδο η ισχύ αλλά ο απέναντι
με έπιανε σα να είχα γυρίσει την ισχύ στο 1mw).
Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει κάθε 30-40 ώρες το wrap μου να παγώνει
"hardware freeze" και το watchdog κάνει restart.
Σήμερα αφαίρεσα την εν λόγω κάρτα από το wrap και θα ενημερώσω αν
όντως τα κολήματα οφείλονται σε αυτή την κάρτα ή όχι.

----------


## acoul

Έχω πάρει και εγώ 4 alps από το wirelesslan.gr και επαληθεύω παρόμοιες αστάθειες σε linux-2.6.14.7 και madwifi-old που τις καθιστούν άχρηστες. Θα πρότεινα αφού επαληθεύσουμε το πρόβλημα και με άλλες περιπτώσεις, και δεν βρεθεί κάποια λύση να μαζευτούμε οι παθόντες και να διεκδικήσουμε τα λεφτά πίσω ή έστω αντικατάστασή τους με κάρτες που να δουλεύουν !!

Λίγα στοιχεία που βρήκα για τις σχετικές καρτούλες εδώ

Edit: Μετά από δοκιμές με madwifi-ng οι συγκεκριμένες κάρτες παίζουν ικανοποιητικά εδώ και καιρό σε 4 BB links. Η ευαισθησία τους είναι γύρω στα 2db χαμηλότερη, κατά τ' άλλα δεν υπάρχουν άλλα προβλήματα.

----------

